

Investors turn skeptical on e-commerce in India - biggfoot
http://www.livemint.com/2011/12/25223420/Investors-turn-sceptical-on-e.html

======
biggfoot
It will probably only be clear with time if this is leading into a bubble or
is it just a case of the unsustainable ones losing the race in a bid to
capture the rising online market.

